# Anyone From NYC ?



## Slava06 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey , 

Anyone from NYC area ? 

I need help. I got a line to launch. For some reason , I got tags made out in cali, now im trying to find screen printers who can help with the tags as well , but for some reason no one wants to waste their time with tags. 

Does anyone know anyone who would actually do relabeling , screen printing , and embroidery in ONE place ? 

I know , it doesnt sound possible. If I dont have any luck I will get it done at different places but it would be ideal if I could find one person to handle the entire line. 

Let me know if anyone can help or if you have a reference. 

Thank you, Steven 
212 810 0008


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Steven:

If you can't find one source for all of your needs, I'm sure there's a seamstress somewhere in NYC willing to handle the relabeling for you.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Slava06 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Anyone from NYC area ?
> 
> ...


It's hard to find a company that does full service because most printers do not care for it. I am not sure of anyone in NYC, we actually have plenty of clients that we are serving from Queens, Brooklyn, and Manhatten.


----------



## Slava06 (Jan 30, 2008)

INKSCREENS said:


> It's hard to find a company that does full service because most printers do not care for it. I am not sure of anyone in NYC, we actually have plenty of clients that we are serving from Queens, Brooklyn, and Manhatten.


 
Inkscreens , I called the contact number for a quote. Everything sounded great, Only thing, I dont like that you dont create samples to test the quality. If im gonna order 250 I like to make sure I know what its going to look like. I thought about getting an order of 24 instead of 100 each design first but I figured i rather order larger quanitity since im pretty much getting the same for that money... or close to it.


----------



## Slava06 (Jan 30, 2008)

queerrep said:


> Hi Steven:
> 
> If you can't find one source for all of your needs, I'm sure there's a seamstress somewhere in NYC willing to handle the relabeling for you.


 
i am also sure there is... but all of the ones i called wanted like 4 dollars a shirt... i figured thats the places with the owner actually sitting in the back doing it... weirdd


----------

